# 1st comp of the year for me



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2010)

Surfside Beach, SC

1st Annual BBQ & Blues Festival

Friday February 19th

Saturday February 20th

2010 
Friday Evening

Omar Shriners will have

Public tasting of the Soup and Chili Contest

$5 Wristbands, Children under 6 free

Hot Chocolate, Coffee and Hot dogs will also be served

Fri, from 6-8pm, with Entertainment. 

Saturday from 10am – 4pm

Surfside Beach will provide

Street Festival with Vendors along Surfside Drive Saturday 

Omar Shriners will be Judging and serving the Award winning BBQ to the public

Saturday from 10am – 4pm

Saturday at 1pm BBQ Contest winners will be announced 

Omar Shriners will be holding the Soup / Chili Contest along with the BBQ Contest

Over 20 BBQ Cookers will be competing for the following Prizes 
Soup / Chili Contest $250 first, $150 second Place Prizes

Saturday BBQ Contest

$750 1st

$500 2nd

$300 3rd

$250 4th

$200 5th

Over $2500 in Prizes and Trophy’s 

The Students of Horry Georgetown Technical College will judge the BBQ 



Gonna get together with Roadkill, Speedway and Kilted Kilby, the usual suspects.
Should be fun.  Ya'll come....we've got propane heaters and beer.


----------



## Griff (Feb 11, 2010)

Go get 'em Cap'n.


----------



## Shores (Feb 11, 2010)

Make us proud! And most importantly....have fun!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 11, 2010)

Will there pictures for all of us freezing in the north ... PLEASE? Good luck with it Captain Morgan


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2010)

There will be pics unless my camera freezes.


----------



## Griff (Feb 11, 2010)

Or the camera operator consumes too many adult beverages.

Is this the contest where the food network is going to show up?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> Or the camera operator consumes too many adult beverages.
> 
> Is this the contest where the food network is going to show up?




That would be Cappy freezing up!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Have a great time and best of luck!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2010)

no Food network is in April.  This is just a small first time
event...20 teams limit.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2010)

glad it's next weekend....we're supposed to get
4 inches of snow tonight!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2010)

Make it your bitch Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 20, 2010)

not bad...won AB Friday night with clam chowder (they asked that
we do soup or chili), came in 6th with butts, one spot out of the money.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweeettt! What kinda chowda?


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 20, 2010)

My bet is you are just warming up Captain Morgan


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll be rootin fer ya Cappy!


----------



## Shores (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice showing Captain!


----------

